
Venezuela: A Collapsing Economy’s Tryst with Crypto - ashish343
The subsidies kept getting bigger and bigger. So it became much more profitable to smuggle these products out of the country. That’s one of the reasons it created so much scarcity. So the actual policy of supporting and redistributing wealth is actually working against many of the people it is supposed to benefit.
======
ashish343
Read the full blog here: [https://blog.coinswitch.co/venezuela-a-collapsing-
economys-t...](https://blog.coinswitch.co/venezuela-a-collapsing-economys-
tryst-with-crypto-8566ce057d0f)

